# ICD-9 code for B12 Injection



## iamlou (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
I work for a home health care agency and we only use ICD-9 codes. I was wondering what ICD-9 code would be appropriate to use for the administration of a B12 injection? I'm assuming it's a V code, but can't find one appropriate. Please help ASAP! Thanks much!


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll wager an* opinion* here.  

I am not aware of any V code for a B12 injection.  The correct ICD-9-CM code you use will be what condtion the patient has that you have to administer the B12 injection (i.e., pernicious anemia, etc).

I used to work in the home health realm and my understanding has always been (unless things have changed and someone please correct me if they have), that CMS and most payers won't reimburse for a B12 injection unless the diagnosis is pernicious anemia.

Hope this helps and again this is my *opinion*.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 7, 2011)

As far as payment goes, I don't know about that, but I do agree that the icd-9 code needed is that of the condition which necessitates the B-12 injection.

Please remember that we are not to code what we believe will be paid, but rather what is done and why. It worries me when someone makes a point to say that something will only be paid for a certain reason, because it may plant naughty ideas into someone's mind. What is covered will vary significantly from carrier to carrier and pernicious anemia is certainly not the only DX that will allow for reimbursement.


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

Let me clarify something here.....

I am in *no way* suggesting that this person code merely for the purpose of getting paid.  I am just stating a coverage issue as I know it to be  from my days of working in the home health field (and if the coverage policy has changed, please accept my apologies for my inaccurate info). 

This is why I make it clear in my posts that I am merely stating my *opinion*.

Just my two cents.


----------



## iamlou (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help. They are injections for pernicious anemia and that is what we used. 
Thanks again!


----------



## bvicoke (Feb 9, 2011)

*B12 administration*

What administration code would be used?  Discussion on whether the 96372 is appropriate or 99211 for nurse visit.  Appears this effects the $ amount of patient copay.


----------

